# Omnisphere Directories Question



## euanek (Jul 3, 2021)

Hi!

Is there a way of bringing different third-party libraries that ended up in my user directory into the general "All" directory? I hate having to change directories to find specific patches. 

Essentially, I'd like to bring the patches out of the directories in the first pic and into the "All" directory in the second pic. 

Thanks!


----------



## chillbot (Jul 3, 2021)

I don't have an answer to your question, but all of the patches that are in my "user" directory show up if I have selected the "all" directory? "All" is both all the spectrasonic directories and everything in my user directories.


----------



## NekujaK (Jul 3, 2021)

As chillbot noted, selecting "All" should show all Omni and 3rd party presets by default.

That said, even though I'm not an Omni expert, I recently relocated several preset packs from Sharing to User Directories without any problems. I had a bunch of 3rd party presets that installed themselves in the Sharing folder, which meant I had to use the Sharing menu item to access them, but I wanted them to live together with all the other 3rd party presets under User Directories.

I simply moved them up into the general Patches folder and now they live together with all the other 3rd party presets. When moving presets you need to delete their .index file so Omnisphere re-indexes them in their new location. MAKE A BACKUP FIRST IN CASE ANYTHING GOES WRONG!!

I don't know if this info helps - like I said, I'm not an expert in these matters, but with some careful tinkering was able to achieve the results I wanted. I'm sure there are far more knowledgeable people on this forum who can provide a definitive answer to your question. Good luck!


----------



## euanek (Jul 3, 2021)

Okay, thanks both of you very much for the information. I tried reinstalling the patches and rescanning the index and that seemed to do it, though for some reason it hadn't previously? Who knows.

Anyway thanks so much for the prompt responses!


----------

